# Big mistake



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hiya all

i was thinking of moving to australia this winter

but after talking to all the expat. I came to know its not that easy and my country is the best.

So why should i go to other country when i have everything and everyone here in scotland

but i was told that last year 80,000 brits moved to australia and are steel moving 

but why?

And why do we get this so called easten europen people coming in uk

why why why why why why

and why do we the tax payears has to pay for this hitie people aid
if we had the earthquake in uk who wud send anything?

I dnt understand


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kingrulzuk said:


> Hiya all
> 
> i was thinking of moving to australia this winter
> 
> ...


Cos we're all different and want different things out of life. I dont understand things that others want to do either, theres no point in questioning why. Just live in the world where you feel happy and enjoy what you have


Jo xxxx


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Im sorry i just got mad and put this post

i had just finish work and was in asda and there i see 4 easten europen working as a team for shoplifing
if not bagging on st 

5yrs ago edinburgh was way much better then how it is now with this people coming and out own people running out


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kingrulzuk said:


> Im sorry i just got mad and put this post
> 
> i had just finish work and was in asda and there i see 4 easten europen working as a team for shoplifing
> if not bagging on st
> ...


Eastern Europeans in UK are essentially _Gastarbeiter_, only here to earn some money and send it home or return home to buy a house or establish a business. They usually have no commitment to permanent residence and setting down roots in British society. Not surprising when the average pay in your country is £8000 a year, yet even roadsweepers earn twice as much in UK.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

ya you right man 
i have no problem with people come to work here there are lots of jobs going 
but the people who come coz problem are not welcome
why dnt this scottish parliament have some new law coming out and stop all this people comeing in to uk


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kingrulzuk said:


> ya you right man
> i have no problem with people come to work here there are lots of jobs going
> but the people who come coz problem are not welcome
> why dnt this scottish parliament have some new law coming out and stop all this people comeing in to uk


Scottish Parliament has no jurisdiction on foreign and immigration policy, which is the preserve of the Westminster Parliament. Those who are convicted of serious offence can be deported, usually at the end of their jail sentence when recommended by the judge. Some already have been.


----------



## Blitzwing85 (Feb 2, 2010)

The UK is a bit of a joke when it comes to immigrants, thatm uch is clear to everyone.
I have no problem with people coming to the UK and working and providing a better life for their family. 
Hell that's what i plan to do in Canada, contribute to the economy and get involved in the community and pursue a successful career. 

Problem with the UK though is we let these idiots get away with too much.
Like those ones who go around spreading hate towards the UK, saying the terrorists are doing good, saying they don't care how many British people are killed. They also publicly state that they laugh at how easy they can claim benefits and that the country is stupid for letting them.

And we still just let them do it....if that makes sense to anyone on the planet then they must be mentally insane. 

It's not just the UK though. The whole 'western' world as it's called listens to much to human rights and all these goody goody people. 
Look at those people like those who tortured and killed that baby a few years back. They now have new identities, immunity and have a wife and child of their own!!!!!!
Some women calls that person husband, some child calls him father. Having no idea of the horrific crime he commited and that they are in danger of having the same done to them. 

The whole world is soft. It's pathetic.

Best thing to do...just get on with your life and hope it doesn't affect you personally. If it doesn't, just ignore it all and forget it.


----------



## Aussie_Kym (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm more of a get involved and try and change things kinda gal. If you aren't happy with the way things are run, you can just leave, OR you can stay and try and make your country a better place. If you are just going to sit back and complain and not try and make things better, then you might as well leave. Good riddance, I say.  Just my 2c anyway.


----------



## Blitzwing85 (Feb 2, 2010)

Aussie_Kym said:


> I'm more of a get involved and try and change things kinda gal. If you aren't happy with the way things are run, you can just leave, OR you can stay and try and make your country a better place. If you are just going to sit back and complain and not try and make things better, then you might as well leave. Good riddance, I say.  Just my 2c anyway.


depends if you like the people. In gernal i do not get on with the majority of British people. Plenty nice ones, don't get me wrong...but rarely interesting enough for me.

All they want to do is drink alcohol and they rarely entertain anything more tasking or interesting.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

kingrulzuk said:


> ya you right man
> i have no problem with people come to work here there are lots of jobs going
> but the people who come coz problem are not welcome
> why dnt this scottish parliament have some new law coming out and stop all this people comeing in to uk


I really don't know if you are serious or are just trolling.

You are sprouting your racist drivel and then ask about why the Scottish Parliament does not endorse the same vile views.

For starters it can't. I am not British and know this, so how it comes you don't?

If you want to stop Eastern Europeans coming to the UK (they are not "so called Eastern Europeans", is where they come from, or should we refer to you as a "so called Scott") then UK citizens would have to be stopped benefiting of the same rights to work and live elsewhere in the EU. There have been several years in which the net migration has seen more Brits relocating to Europe (mostly France and Spain) than EU nationals coming to the UK.

Frankly you should keep your stereotypes to yourself, I thought an Scott, a nationality so often stereotyped negatively south of the border, would be more sensitive than most about stereotyping other people.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jlms said:


> I really don't know if you are serious or are just trolling.
> 
> You are sprouting your racist drivel and then ask about why the Scottish Parliament does not endorse the same vile views.
> 
> ...




I think the original poster was having a "bad day". His point probably has nothing to do with "eastern Europeans", but more to do with the benefits that can be claimed by those coming to the UK which arent always reciprocated when Brits move abroad - that said, the media in the UK tend to exaggerate the extent by which non brits can claim, which can cause resentment!!

Anyway, chill, as I say, its an opinion from someone having a bad day


Jo xxx


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

hey when i posted this ad i was in a bad mood and im sorry about it
but that dnt change anything
i know that people from uk are moving to spain,france and other parts of the world
but can you tell me how many of them are shoplifting, pick pocketing and bagging on st
i work for the police and i know how many of this eastern europen get charged everyday
and who is paying for this the TAX PAYERS not the people from your country 
so dnt tell me to shut up next time
its my country and i have the right to talk about it

GOOD FOR NOTHING


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kingrulzuk said:


> hey when i posted this ad i was in a bad mood and im sorry about it
> but that dnt change anything
> i know that people from uk are moving to spain,france and other parts of the world
> but can you tell me how many of them are shoplifting, pick pocketing and bagging on st
> ...


Well I suspect the Brits shop lift just as much here in Spain as they do in the UK. Britain my country too and rather than take offence at the foreigners there, most of whom work hard for less pay than the British would. You should take a look at the "british" long term unemployed and social security/benefit abusers!! IMO, they are Britains worst enemy and they are the people who are destroying the country and making me ashamed to be British . 

NOW CALM DOWN! 

Jo xxx


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

i dnt call myself a british im scotish and its not the same
we scottish want nothing to do with the british word
but the problem is scotland have to change the law about this social security/benefit abusers
you see so many single mothers going around its become a joke now

i was emailing edinburgh evening new for 2months to right about the baggers in the citycenter
and im very happy to say that last week they was half a page about it and sure the councle will do something about it now
and last month they was a docomantary about the shoplifters in edinburgh

i dnt know about uk but we the people of scotland are doing something about it


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kingrulzuk said:


> i dnt call myself a british im scotish and its not the same
> we scottish want nothing to do with the british word
> but the problem is scotland have to change the law about this social security/benefit abusers
> you see so many single mothers going around its become a joke now
> ...


It doesnt matter to me what you call yourself - British, Scottish, male, blonde, human...?? You've got a gripe about things you dont like - as most people have! The law is not an easy one to change. These people have rights too - they can vote for who they want in power - whether its scottish elections, british or european. I cant see how it can go back!?


Jo xxx


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

kingrulzuk said:


> i dnt call myself a british im scotish and its not the same
> we scottish want nothing to do with the british word
> but the problem is scotland have to change the law about this social security/benefit abusers
> you see so many single mothers going around its become a joke now
> ...


Errrmm just wanna say that Scotland is part of Britian so therefore you still british either way.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ChungyUK said:


> Errrmm just wanna say that Scotland is part of Britian so therefore you still british either way.



Its niether here nor there tho. I think we should all just be glad that we're not "Haitian" right now!!! Cos we wouldnt be lucky enough to have this discussion


Jo xxx


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

uk gave £6m to the haiti people and who is paying again the TAX PAYERS
im asking if we have the same problem who is gona help is it ASIA AFRICA OR AMERECA

WHO IS GONNA HELP UK?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kingrulzuk said:


> uk gave £6m to the haiti people and who is paying again the TAX PAYERS
> im asking if we have the same problem who is gona help is it ASIA AFRICA OR AMERECA
> 
> WHO IS GONNA HELP UK?


Dunno!? America and Europe would help us in a major crisis, Other countries ??????? Well those who cant even help their own people probably wouldnt - but we dont live in those places and I dont think (in the main) those are countries we'd want to live in. 

The UK, and that includes Scotland is known for being compassionate - whether we like it or not. Not only to our fellow countrymen (even if they dont deserve it) and to those he we feel need it! It may cost us more in taxes, but for that price, we live in a relatively safe and caring place

Jo xxx


----------



## Aussie_Kym (Jan 12, 2010)

Nationalism is a scary beast, is it not?!


----------



## Blitzwing85 (Feb 2, 2010)

The UK isn't half as bad as it's made out to be really. It's all very subject and depends on how much the 'bad' things affect each individual. 
I live in a terrible town in the North East, notorious for drugs and idiots. 
However, none of that has EVER affected me in 24 years. I've never known a drug addict, i've never known anyone on benefits, i've never known anyone who commits crime. 
I bought a house in the nice area which covers half the town and is well away from where all the idiots live. 
As for ow the UK is run, it's a poor system i know...and unfortunately these 'goody goody' human rights people have far too much say. They run the country and they have taking human rights way too far.

People say a murderer has a 'right' to another chance...i'm sorry but that should not be the case. You are brought up, you know it's wrong to kill another human so if you do you should forfit any rights. The problem then would be it'd go in the opposite direction and more and more rights would be taken from more and more people. 

Just have to face facts, there will never be a good balance and just live your day to day life and forget about it, that's what i do. 
Tax's are high yes, so i pushed for a good career from young and i have a good (although not amazing) wage for my area. If i can keep having my 2 holidays per year and always live in a nice house in a nice area then i can forget about paying £680 per month TAX. It sucks, but if it goes up i'll just push for a better paid job if i can.

I guess if you're in the police then unfortunately you do have to deal with all these idiots.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The UK, Britain, Scotland, Ireland.... Europe..........Whatever! People moan and always will, sometimes its justified and sometimes it isnt, those who are moaning now may get their way and then others will moan. Its how it is.

My point about Haiti isnt actually about the money its about the standard and quality of life!! Two thirds of the world are living in squalor, fear and are starving. Altho I moan too - we really should simply enjoy the wonderful lives that we have and be grateful that its only trivia that we have to complain about compared to that bigger picture! You're a long time dead!


Jo xxx


----------



## Blitzwing85 (Feb 2, 2010)

jojo said:


> The UK, Britain, Scotland, Ireland.... Europe..........Whatever! People moan and always will, sometimes its justified and sometimes it isnt, those who are moaning now may get their way and then others will moan. Its how it is.
> 
> My point about Haiti isnt actually about the money its about the standard and quality of life!! Two thirds of the world are living in squalor, fear and are starving. Altho I moan too - we really should simply enjoy the wonderful lives that we have and be grateful that its only trivia that we have to complain about compared to that bigger picture! You're a long time dead!
> 
> ...


Yeah that's what i mean. Our tax is high but i've recently spent a lot of time in and out of hospital over the last 12 months, and i'm back in for a day on Thursday. So i'm certianly pleased i pay tax and it allows for good healthcare when i need it. At least it allows for a good quality of life, far better than most other countries in the world.

I'm more concerned at how unclean most British people are, than how much tax i pay. The amount of people who don't wash their hands and things is disgusting. The country is clean enoguh and things, but too many people are not. 
I can't wait for scanable credit cards to take off properly...1 more thing i don't have to touch after other people. haha. 

The UK isn't perfect by any means, no country is...but it's certainly better than most places. Our quality of life is reletively good, especially if you get a bit of luck and push yourself hard enough. 

Hell, at least we get to live in a nice new house, detached from others with huge beds, sofas and TVs. Plus still have money left over for holidays, we get to eat well, afford a car to travel to places out of reach. 
I can think of much worse existances, even if it does get me down at times how boring day to day life is. 
But, that's why i want to move to spice things up a bit


----------



## Connolly15 (Dec 14, 2009)

Blitzwing85 said:


> Yeah that's what i mean. Our tax is high but i've recently spent a lot of time in and out of hospital over the last 12 months, and i'm back in for a day on Thursday. So i'm certianly pleased i pay tax and it allows for good healthcare when i need it. At least it allows for a good quality of life, far better than most other countries in the world.
> 
> I'm more concerned at how unclean most British people are, than how much tax i pay. The amount of people who don't wash their hands and things is disgusting. The country is clean enoguh and things, but too many people are not.
> I can't wait for scanable credit cards to take off properly...1 more thing i don't have to touch after other people. haha.
> ...



Personally, I believe the UK does have some social ills, specifically related to an abusive consumption of alcohol. Frankly, the government does attempt to tackle the issue, but I think it will take a lot more education at a younger age, and increased policing of the issue. Underage drinking is too quickly laughed off in the UK as childish fun, but in reality abusive alcoholism at an early age only starts them off on a really bad path.

I've worked my share of jobs in Scotland with immigrants from Eastern Europe, Africa, Mexico, etc. and they are very dedicated people who are only trying to make a living like everyone else. Certain political parties and people in the UK would have you believe that all of the social ills (drinking, drug abuse, theft, assault) in the UK are a result of immigration, but this is just not founded in facts. 

The number of SCOTTISH, ENGLISH and NORTHERN IRISH people I see coming through the courts for breach of the peace, drug abuse and other crimes related to alcohol consumption are considerable. To blame this all on a group of visible minorities in Scotland is misinformed at best.

Maybe it's because I come from a country like Canada where immigration is the lifeblood of the nation and is promoted, but I think the UK media and certain political parties really blow out of proportion the immigration issue to score votes and popularity. 

If the UK were to withdraw from its immigration policy requirements under EU law it would be the SCOTTISH, ENGLISH and NORTHERN IRISH first complaining that they would now need visas to visit their favourite tourist destinations in Europe. They wouldn't be retiring in Spain with health coverage and they wouldn't be working in France and Italy in gap years.

That's my ... probably five cents.


----------



## Blitzwing85 (Feb 2, 2010)

Connolly15 said:


> Personally, I believe the UK does have some social ills, specifically related to an abusive consumption of alcohol. Frankly, the government does attempt to tackle the issue, but I think it will take a lot more education at a younger age, and increased policing of the issue. Underage drinking is too quickly laughed off in the UK as childish fun, but in reality abusive alcoholism at an early age only starts them off on a really bad path.
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because I come from a country like Canada where immigration is the lifeblood of the nation and is promoted, but I think the UK media and certain political parties really blow out of proportion the immigration issue to score votes and popularity.


I completely agree regarding alcohol problems. It's the MAIN reason i want out. There are many factors involved but the reliance of alcohol in the UK for recreational and social activities is just pathetic.
An average person of my age spends 2 nights every week getting drunk. That is their ONLY past time. Except maybe the odd game of football. 

I don't like football or alcohol so i feel i don't fit in in this country at all. I try to get my friends to do other things, but they won't. Holiday wise they go to places like Ibiza and Magaluf and jsut get drunk every day. Not surprisingly, i've never been. My holidays consist of Snowboarding, touring Egypts temples and sights, Vegas (for theatre, food and sights), and other cultural places around the world. 
I try to get my friends to do something different in this country...starting small like maybe even a game of ten pin bowling (hell they could still have a drink while playing!!!) just for a change. Maybe pop down to Leeds area and head to the Snowboarding/Skiing place. 

I just need to get out of here to somewhere that appretiates different cultures, where the people do activities that involve outdoors, no alcohol and FUN. Being part of a community would be nice...in the UK most people don't even talk to their neighbours other than a reserved 'Hi' if you pass the while getting out the car. 

That is my main issue with the UK...the drinking culture. It's just not me.



And i thought Canada would be a bit easier to get into considering how much they like immigrants as you say. 
I have a lot to offer but they want such specific positions that it's hard to get in. 
Even though i don't fit what they want i know i could get into a good position if allowed to become a citizen and i could help a company with the experience i have gained here.
I'll keep going though, i am told i can register as a profressional engineer with the APEGGA so we'll see how that goes...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What annoys me about the UK is that it has spent squillions on not only trying to stop the country smoking, but it would lose a huge amount of tax if everybody were to. Yet (and this isnt politically correct but nonetheless true), the cost of alcohol consumption on the nations health - physically, mentally and socially is way in access of the cost of smoking related issues!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Blitzwing85 (Feb 2, 2010)

jojo said:


> What annoys me about the UK is that it has spent squillions on not only trying to stop the country smoking, but it would lose a huge amount of tax if everybody were to. Yet (and this isnt politically correct but nonetheless true), the cost of alcohol consumption on the nations health - physically, mentally and socially is way in access of the cost of smoking related issues!!
> 
> Jo xxx


You're right there, they haven't got a clue like have they. 
The costs of treating alcohol abuse on the NHS and also policing drunk and disorderly people far outweighs almost everything else!! 
And it's all things people inflict on themselves time and time again.

Most people doin't even realise they are alcoholics. To me, an addiction is something you pay for even when you haven't enough money left for necessities. You still find the money for your alcohol by whatever means. That IS an addiction. 
If people realised that, then they would realise (possibly frighteningly) that they are actually an alcoholic.


My girlfriends brother spends £400+ a month on drinking, (including taxi fairs to get to and from a place where you can drink) then every month complains he has no money. 
If i spent £400 a year on drink i'd be shocked and cut back.


----------



## JazMan (Sep 21, 2009)

I agree though, I am not anglo saxon but the flood gates for immigration are open far too wide!!..too much riff raff, first the somalis, then afghanis then east europeans..yes some maybe good but just too much trash..everyones milking the system..wheres enoch powell??...


----------

